# Fetal Echocardiography



## kahenke (Dec 31, 2013)

When coding fetal echocardiography there is some confusion on the ICD 9 portion of the coding.  Here are two examples:

If a mother has diabetes and the fetal echo is normal, what ICD 9 codes would be used on the 76825, 76827, 93325 CPT codes?   

If a fetus is found on fetal echo to have Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome - what ICD 9 codes would be used on CPT 76825, 76827, 93325 codes?


----------



## MFMcoder (Dec 31, 2013)

In my opinion, they ordering provider must have at least suspected that there could be an abnormality ( most likely of the fetal heart ) due to the maternal diabetes. You will also need to check if mom is on insulin.  (Insulin could play apart in this scenario, so code V58.67, or V45.85 if on an insulin pump).

 For example if doctor thinks there is an "other known or suspected" abnormailty,  the reason falls under 655.83.  Since the condition was not found, I would code it V89.03.  You may also need to include 796.5 if that is also why the procedure was being performed. 

So you might be looking at V89.03, 796.5 and  V58.67. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## MLH (Jan 15, 2014)

*Fetal Echo*

In my opinion, a fetal echo for a diabetic mother would be 648.03. 

If a congential heart defect is found on a fetal echo, the diagnosis I would use is 655.83. The fetus has an abnormality and it is a pregnancy complication.


----------

